# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  R.I.P George Imlach , beloved husband of Carol and Father of 6 children and granddad

## oakley2007

just a short message to those of you who new my dad  how died on new years day in wick general hospital , suddenly but peacefully after a brave battle against  cancer ..

there will be a service in dunnets rest rooms at ormlie lodge on Monday at 3 pm with a wake  in thurso com 

only family flowers and donations at the door will go to Macmillan Nurses and Scrabster Mission ..

we will be raffling off my fathers collect of malt whiskeys in the com with the proceeds going to Thurso Life Boat

----------


## gunner

our thoughts are with all of you,give your mum a hug from us xxx

----------


## weedonald

I was sorry to hear the sad news. My condolences to you and the rest of the family.  Donald Bain

----------

